# Donald Trump - Loud mouthed American Idiot



## CanOz (24 April 2012)

Here he is spouting off again....I don't think its good to hate people but i dislike this man an awful lot.

What a knucklehead.

CanOz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 April 2012)

*Re: Donald Trump-Loud mouthed American Idiot*



CanOz said:


> Here he is spouting off again....I don't think its good to hate people but i dislike this man an awful lot.
> 
> What a knucklehead.
> 
> CanOz




Has anyone on ASF ever met this turkey, Trump. I do not travel First Class unless bumped up from Business?

I believe he sells real estate.

gg


----------



## CanOz (24 April 2012)

*Re: Donald Trump-Loud mouthed American Idiot*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Has anyone on ASF ever met this turkey, Trump. I do not travel First Class unless bumped up from Business?
> 
> I believe he sells real estate.
> 
> gg




LOL, Garps, you should post a few picks of this nut! 

CanOz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 April 2012)

*Re: Donald Trump-Loud mouthed American Idiot*



CanOz said:


> LOL, Garps, you should post a few picks of this nut!
> 
> CanOz




I have been through the garpalphoto archives,and what amazes me is that I cannot find a photograph of him without a suit and tie.

It makes me think he may be hiding something.

Does he have breasts?

gg


----------



## CanOz (24 April 2012)

*Re: Donald Trump-Loud mouthed American Idiot*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have been through the garpalphoto archives,and what amazes me is that I cannot find a photograph of him without a suit and tie.
> 
> It makes me think he may be hiding something.
> 
> ...




You know Garpal, i think you are onto something.....that would explain the rants!

CanOz


----------



## DB008 (24 April 2012)

Business or First class might not be enough GG?

Hmm....


----------



## CanOz (24 April 2012)

Baaahaahahahahaha, thats a crappy old 757....poor mans toy...its a 30 year old airframe....nice turbines though

Still...doesn't mean we have to like the bitch!

CanOz


----------



## So_Cynical (24 April 2012)

He's a turd in a wig.


----------



## CanOz (24 April 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> He's a turd in a wig.




ROTFLMFAO!!!

Perfect.....


----------



## Glen48 (24 April 2012)

Thump was close to folding yrs ago but he owed 900K so the banks took a risk and the boom came along no he is a TV presenter.
 Think his casino is in trouble as well but as you say a loud mouth yank with a ferret on his head.


----------



## CanOz (24 April 2012)

Glen48 said:


> Thump was close to folding yrs ago but he owed 900K so the banks took a risk and the boom came along no he is a TV presenter.
> Think his casino is in trouble as well but as you say a loud mouth yank with a ferret on his head.




LOL, I read a book about him years ago, just after he nearly lost everything....the author, a former employee (director/VP etc.) had some interesting stories to tell about the guy.

You know, for those who don't think they have the brains to be very wealthy, they need only look at Donald, for he has somehow managed to gain enormous wealth with little in terms of true financial genius.

CanOz


----------



## Glen48 (24 April 2012)

His daddy got him started and the rest is history one day he will be soon as well.


----------



## Tightwad (24 April 2012)

Trump prefers the helicopter, from what ive seen on his show.  He doesn't seem to mind having a laugh at himself, maybe he hangs out with the Hoff


----------



## MrBurns (24 April 2012)

Donald is a good bloke, he sought my counsel on if he could buy Queensland and move the residents out to Delhi or Christmas Island and bring in a few of his call centers.
Peter Slipper said he could arrange it for a substantial pile of unmarked notes in a brown paper bag discretely inserted  on his person but the deal came undone when Slipper tried to slip one in so to speak...er.


----------



## McLovin (24 April 2012)

CanOz said:


> Baaahaahahahahaha, thats a crappy old 757....poor mans toy...its a 30 year old airframe....nice turbines though
> 
> Still...doesn't mean we have to like the bitch!
> 
> CanOz




I never understood the point of the 757. It seemed to be wedged in a small niche between the 767 and 737. But aparently it was successful, so there you go!

They're not that old though, they were still selling them in 2004 and lets not forget the Queen of the Skies is largely an airframe designed in the 60's.

If it was up to me, I'd buy the Cessna Citation X, or a Gulfstream. What the hell, I'll get both.


----------



## CanOz (24 April 2012)

McLovin said:


> I never understood the point of the 757. It seemed to be wedged in a small niche between the 767 and 737. But aparently it was successful, so there you go!
> 
> They're not that old though, they were still selling them in 2004 and lets not forget the Queen of the Skies is largely an airframe designed in the 60's.
> 
> If it was up to me, I'd buy the Cessna Citation X, or a Gulfstream. What the hell, I'll get both.




Yeah the 757's are ugly, and never climbed fast enough for my liking.

The new G650, now that's an aircraft....i suppose its not big enough for Donald's hair.

CanOz


----------



## chrislp (25 April 2012)

CanOz said:


> Here he is spouting off again....I don't think its good to hate people but i dislike this man an awful lot.
> 
> What a knucklehead.
> 
> CanOz




Why do you dislike him?


----------



## CanOz (25 April 2012)

chrislp said:


> Why do you dislike him?




You mean besides being a LMAI? He's revered like a god, knows it and has a huge inflated ego because of it. He's extremely self interested, the article is only one example but check it out.

You don't hear about his philanthropy do you?

He's no Buffet, a man that many relate to like their grandfather (without the money of course).

CanOz


----------



## McLovin (26 April 2012)

CanOz said:


> Yeah the 757's are ugly, and never climbed fast enough for my liking.




I always thought it was it was nice looking in its own way. I'm trying to think when I last flew in one. I've always been a big fan of the MD-11, I like those tri-jets.



CanOz said:


> The new G650, now that's an aircraft....i suppose its not big enough for Donald's hair.
> 
> CanOz




Yeah, now that's a plane.


----------



## chrislp (26 April 2012)

CanOz said:


> He's extremely self interested, the article is only one example but check it out.




Is there a successful business man who is not self interested? 

At his level I'm sure you have to be to pull off something like this.


----------



## burglar (26 April 2012)

chrislp said:


> Is there a successful business man who is not self interested?
> 
> At his level I'm sure you have to be to pull off something like this.




Even if I could, ... I would not build this! 

It is a "sore eye" (sic)


----------



## DB008 (28 April 2012)

*Would you do the same?*

LOL


----------



## Tisme (1 October 2015)

Life imitating art:


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 October 2015)

*Re: Would you do the same?*



DB008 said:


> LOL
> 
> View attachment 46896




That's hilarious.

He's a bit racist, but I don't mind him, the old Don.


----------



## luutzu (1 October 2015)

chrislp said:


> Is there a successful business man who is not self interested?
> 
> At his level I'm sure you have to be to pull off something like this.




Some research a couple months ago showed that Trump is a business meehhh... 
That he inherited some $20M from his father's estate and if he does nothing but put that in an index fund he would have the same fortune he is estimated to have now. 

So maybe credit the guy for not burning all the inheritance, but a business genius? 

and if he win the nomination, he'll probably pick Sarah Palin as VP... that'll really bring the world a couple minute closer to midnight.


----------



## DB008 (8 October 2015)

​


----------



## pixel (22 October 2016)

Special Offer !


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 October 2016)

There are plenty of d heads in the world and Frump is a larger than life example. Delusions of grandeur another.

Gee that makes me feel a whole lot better.


----------



## Craton (14 July 2022)

After his stint as the 45th POTUS, loud mouthed idiot seems a far too mild description.


----------



## Craton (8 November 2022)

How will Trump play this, louder or the fifth?
The Jan. 6 panel gives Trump another week to turn over subpoenaed documents​


> Members of the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 riot said they have received correspondence from former President Donald Trump's team and have extended his deadline to turn over documents by another week.
> 
> When the panel issued its subpoena for Trump, it said the records were originally due on Friday, with testimony due 10 days later.
> 
> ...


----------



## sptrawler (8 November 2022)

Well from someone who doesn't give a $hit.
Trump was bagged for.
1. Placing tarrifs on Chinese imports, to encourage manufacturers to relocate back to the U.S.
Then the media was saying that it was hurting the U.S more than China.
Now the tarrifs are still in place and a lot have been increased.
2. Putting increased pressure on the E.U to increase miltary spending as they had been reducing spending for years.
Now with Russias aggression, the E.U are found wanting.
3. The E.U were warned about the strategic weakness, being exposed to too much of a reliance on Russian gas, as an energy supply.
4. North Korea were taken to the table to stop balistic missile testing and non had been done since 2017.

So how is the current Government doing?


----------



## Craton (9 November 2022)

sptrawler said:


> So how is the current Government doing?



Ever tried to restore a piece of wood back to it's former self after being gutted by white ants? 
No thanks to Trump that's how I view Biden's job, virtually impossible but his mob have tackled issues that the MAGA fanatics failed to do. E.g., taking covid seriously and tackling gun control.

Biden, like most western leaders, faces rising costs across the board especially in healthcare.
Thanks to an event created by another idiot, Biden like the rest of us, need to deal inflation pressures.

Some pluses for Biden's administration include the return to the Paris Accord (from memory), a humanitarian approach to immigration, student debt relief, Inflation Reduction Act to name a few.

From a western POV, with Biden as POTUS America is no longer seen as a going it alone, negating the disunity that the "mouth" had created.

FWIW, Trump's trips to Nth Korea and Russia were just self adulating, ego stroking at best and (with Mar-a-Lago in mind) selling out the US of A and the West at worst.


----------



## sptrawler (9 November 2022)

I dont see any difference between them, other than their personas, one was an egotistocal, loud, crass, self opionated bully. The other is a person of questionable mental ability to meet the performance criteria required.
No matter how much lip stick you put on it, the West is in a much more precarious postion, than it was while Trump was in. That has to be put down to the fact that the leader of the First World, gives the impression he doesnt know what day it is IMO.
But everyone to their own.


----------



## SirRumpole (9 November 2022)

Craton said:


> Ever tried to restore a piece of wood back to it's former self after being gutted by white ants?
> No thanks to Trump that's how I view Biden's job, virtually impossible but his mob have tackled issues that the MAGA fanatics failed to do. E.g., taking covid seriously and tackling gun control.
> 
> Biden, like most western leaders, faces rising costs across the board especially in healthcare.
> ...




The reason Trump is so popular is that he appeals to the working middle class rather that the minorities.

Wokeism is getting outdated pretty fast and if the Dems don't appeal to the swinging voter they are in trouble.


----------



## wayneL (9 November 2022)

Craton said:


> Ever tried to restore a piece of wood back to it's former self after being gutted by white ants?
> No thanks to Trump that's how I view Biden's job, virtually impossible but his mob have tackled issues that the MAGA fanatics failed to do. E.g., taking covid seriously and tackling gun control.
> 
> Biden, like most western leaders, faces rising costs across the board especially in healthcare.
> ...



Point of order.

The real whiteants were/are the MSM/deep state.

Trump may be a loudmouth, but he was/is what is needed to embolden open debate.

Long live the God Emporer.


----------



## moXJO (10 November 2022)

I'll say it again: I doubt Trump will get the numbers to run again. A lot of those on the right know that Trump is too divisive. His time has passed already and he will be too old by 2024. 

I'd put bets on DeSantis.


----------



## SirRumpole (10 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> I'll say it again: I doubt Trump will get the numbers to run again. A lot of those on the right know that Trump is too divisive. His time has passed already and he will be too old by 2024.
> 
> I'd put bets on DeSantis.




I hope you are right.


----------



## moXJO (10 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> I hope you are right.



Democrats huge harvesting of 'vote by mail' system is the winner. Without this and Democrats would have lost by a large margin. 
Unless Republicans catch up with similar harvesting, then they will struggle.

This was a deviation from the norm of how midterms go. Well targeted campaigns by the dems and a lot of borderline tactics to lessen the blow.


----------



## Knobby22 (10 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> Democrats huge harvesting of 'vote by mail' system is the winner. Without this and Democrats would have lost by a large margin.
> Unless Republicans catch up with similar harvesting, then they will struggle.
> 
> This was a deviation from the norm of how midterms go. Well targeted campaigns by the dems and a lot of borderline tactics to lessen the blow.



It is also other factors, abortion, some pretty poor candidates (selected by Trump). I saw one Republican say he voted for Kari Lake (old news anchor) and said he thought she was batshit crazy but he didn't want the Dems to win.


----------



## Knobby22 (11 November 2022)

Lives up to the title of this thread, blaming everyone else for his lousy picks including Sean Hannity and Melania.









						'Fuming' Trump blames Melania for election disappointment
					

A "fuming" Donald Trump has reportedly blamed his wife for the poor showing of some of his favoured candidates in the US midterm elections.




					thenewdaily.com.au


----------



## sptrawler (11 November 2022)

This can't be right, I thought you guys told me Murdoch was supposed to be a big Trump fan.🤣










						Donald Trump fires back after sharp attacks from Rupert Murdoch’s news outlets
					

The New York Post’s front cover on Thursday put Trump’s face over the drawing of a boy from a well-known nursery rhyme. The headline: “Trumpty Dumpty.”




					www.smh.com.au
				



Donald Trump has taken to his Truth Social app to lash out at the empire of media magnate Rupert Murdoch, after it had knocked the former president with unflattering coverage in the aftermath of the midterm elections.

“NewsCorp, which is Fox, the_ Wall Street Journal_, and the no longer great _New York Post_...is all in for Governor Ron DeSanctimonious, an average REPUBLICAN Governor with great Public Relations...”
Trump accused DeSantis of “playing games” about whether he plans to challenge the ex-president for the White House in 2024.

“This is just like 2015 and 2016, a Media Assault (Collusion!), when Fox News fought me to the end until I won, and then they couldn’t have been nicer or more supportive.”


----------



## SirRumpole (11 November 2022)

sptrawler said:


> “This is just like 2015 and 2016, a Media Assault (Collusion!), when Fox News fought me to the end until I won, and then they couldn’t have been nicer or more supportive.”




That is actually standard Murdoch behaviour around the world, pick a side , campaign for them, them when their side loses, suck up to the winners.


----------



## sptrawler (11 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> That is actually standard Murdoch behaviour around the world, pick a side , campaign for them, them when their side loses, suck up to the winners.



That's why he is one of the only media owners making money.


----------



## mullokintyre (11 November 2022)

Trump may have done his dash with the mainstream republicans.
Ron desantis was one of the few shining lights in the mid term elections.
Trump has put out a pice bagging him.
Its all about Trump, and at some point, he is going to lose a chunk of his supporters.
Forbes



> Former President Donald Trump lashed out Thursday against Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) and Rupert Murdoch’s media empire, after some outlets propped up DeSantis and blamed Trump for the GOP’s worse-than-expected midterm performance, in the latest sign of growing animosity from the ex-president over DeSantis' rising political stardom.
> In a lengthy, rambling statement, Trump took several direct shots at DeSantis, calling him "an average REPUBLICAN Governor with great Public Relations," and once again took credit for DeSantis' rise, claiming the then-congressman was "politically dead" in 2017 before getting a Trump endorsement during his bid for the Republican gubernatorial nomination.
> 
> The former president also lashed out at DeSantis for refusing to rule out a 2024 presidential run against Trump when asked by reporters, saying in his statement Thursday, “in terms of loyalty and class, that’s really not the right answer.”



Being Pi4$ed off because Desantis would not rule out challenging trump  is not going to endear him to Florida Gop supporters.
Surely by now his support must be starting to dwindle.
Mick


----------



## SirRumpole (11 November 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Trump may have done his dash with the mainstream republicans.
> Ron desantis was one of the few shining lights in the mid term elections.
> Trump has put out a pice bagging him.
> Its all about Trump, and at some point, he is going to lose a chunk of his supporters.
> ...




I guess we will find out if and when he decides to nominate.


Being the ego that he is I think he will run and deSantis will beat him.


----------



## Craton (11 November 2022)

Didn't Trump say he'd declare his intentions on or around the 15th Nov?
He's to front the 6 Jan Committee on the 14th Nov.

Whatever but from Wikipedia some interesting facts to date.



> While midterm elections often see the president's party lose a significant number of seats in the U.S. Congress,[10] preliminary results instead saw Democratic Party candidates dramatically overperform these historical trends,[11][12][13] making this the best performance for the president's party since the 1950 U.S. midterm elections.[14] Meanwhile, Republican Party candidates that were backed by Donald Trump or that denied the results of the 2020 U.S. presidential election underperformed significantly.[1][2] Both general turnout and among young voters (18–29) is the second highest (after 2018) of any midterm since 1970.[15][16]


----------



## Knobby22 (13 November 2022)

The people in the right wing are now free to comment without being targeted by the crazies (conspiracy nuts) and the sheep. It's only going to get worse for him.





Liz Cheney may even be seen as a hero soon.


----------



## moXJO (13 November 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> The people in the right wing are now free to comment without being targeted by the crazies (conspiracy nuts) and the sheep. It's only going to get worse for him.
> View attachment 149162
> 
> Liz Cheney may even be seen as a hero soon.



I think it's turning on Mitch McConnell.
Ran funding terribly. I'd be surprised if it wasn't a bit of collusion to oust Trump from running 2024. 

However I've been of the opinion that Trump wouldn't get a second chance anyway. Too old, divisive, did what he needed to, etc.


----------



## basilio (13 November 2022)

Says it all - out of his own ignorant mouth..

To be fair... he said a lot more than that.  But it was probably not a quote he should be proud of.  
But he will be.


----------



## basilio (13 November 2022)

I  suspect that most political pundits left and right reckon Trump will lose any election in 2024.  
He will drive more support for Democrats and I reckon will split off  a % Republicans who will not stand for him in any universe.

The relentless push of legal battles over his efforts to overthrow the last election, his business dealings and his personal life will continue to dog his politics. He can certainly ferment a violent revolution. He can't win a legitimate election.


----------



## Craton (15 November 2022)

Yup, in typical fashion either claim the 5th or sue and *not front up to the 6 Jan Committee*.


----------



## wayneL (15 November 2022)

Craton said:


> Yup, in typical fashion either claim the 5th or sue and *not front up to the 6 Jan Committee*.



Oh please. Only the most naive leftists on the planet belief all that crap is fair dinkum.

By the way, where is Ray Epps?


----------



## wayneL (16 November 2022)

Trump is running for 2024  🤣


----------



## The Triangle (16 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Trump is running for 2024  🤣



Are we really sure Trump isn't just a deep cover Democratic operative?  

His odds have fallen recently.  Maybe Trump gives DeSantis an office tower or two to not run in 2024!



			https://www.sportsbet.com.au/betting/politics/us-politics/2024-republican-presidential-nominee-5565317


----------



## PZ99 (16 November 2022)

Oh well... if Trump is running ya'll stuck with Biden for 2 terms then.


----------



## macca (16 November 2022)

PZ99 said:


> Oh well... if Trump is running ya'll stuck with Biden for 2 terms then.



The battle of Wheelchairs and walking sticks at 5 paces


----------



## SirRumpole (16 November 2022)

PZ99 said:


> Oh well... if Trump is running ya'll stuck with Biden for 2 terms then.



You don't see any challenge to Biden in the primaries then ?


----------



## macca (16 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> You don't see any challenge to Biden in the primaries then ?




335 million people and they end up with two has beens, surely someone will wake up and get a younger candidate.

When that happens the other side will copycat and then they might MAGA, ain't no way it will happen with either of these two


----------



## basilio (16 November 2022)

Trump needs to survive a squillion court cases to stay eligible for running in the next election. Probably the most significant would be fall out from the Jan 6th investigations into his role in geeing up his troops to attack Congress.

It seems that the Republicians will end up with a very narrow majority in Congress.  What are the chances that half a dozen Republicians decide not to support a motion to close down the Jan 6th Committee ?  That they want to see a full and frank inquiry into the events leading up to the attack on Congress ? They don't even have to vote against the motion.  Merely abstain. Or not turn up. 

Aside from that issue  what are the chances the Republician Party splits on supporting Trump. There are already a number of past Trump supporters who have decided he is no longer the best leader for the Party. The results at the mid terms highlight what he has cost them interms of mobilising Democrat voters and turning off independents.


----------



## basilio (16 November 2022)

Worth having a look at the platform Trump is building for his new term in office. 









						Last time, Trump ran on a lark. This time, his plans include pardons, revenge and something called Schedule F
					

If successful, Donald Trump will return to the Oval Office in 2025 a different man to the novice politician he was five years ago.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## PZ99 (16 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> You don't see any challenge to Biden in the primaries then ?



No, Biden won the unwinnable election. That gives him enough clout to see off challengers. (imo)


----------



## Craton (16 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Oh please. Only the most naive leftists on the planet belief all that crap is fair dinkum.
> 
> By the way, where is Ray Epps?



Well call me naive then. 

Ray Epps?
Both he and his missus vilified and slandered in typical pro-Trump supporters (yes you, Revolver News, Tucker Carlson, Ted Cruz et al) fashion.


----------



## wayneL (16 November 2022)

Craton said:


> Well call me naive then.
> 
> Ray Epps?
> Both he and his missus vilified and slandered in typical pro-Trump supporters (yes you, Revolver News, Tucker Carlson, Ted Cruz et al) fashion.



Hahaha. You do know PolitiFact is any but; a left wing propaganda outfit?

Step out of the echo chamber for real politi-facts.


----------



## Craton (16 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Hahaha. You do know PolitiFact is any but; a left wing propaganda outfit?
> 
> Step out of the echo chamber for real politi-facts.



Such as?
Axios perhaps...


----------



## mullokintyre (16 November 2022)

Ah politics, always brings out the best in people!
Mick


----------



## basilio (16 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Hahaha. You do know PolitiFact is any but; a left wing propaganda outfit?
> 
> Step out of the echo chamber for real politi-facts.




One of the references that Craton identified which showed what a total farce the conspiracy theory re Ray Epps ...
*was produced by Reuters. * Not PolitiFact.


----------



## Craton (16 November 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Ah politics, always brings out the best in people!
> Mick



Yep, ain't that the truth!


basilio said:


> One of the references that Craton identified which showed what a total farce the conspiracy theory re Ray Epps ...
> *was produced by Reuters. * Not PolitiFact.



Thank you for highlighting the Reuters reference basilio, onya.


----------



## wayneL (17 November 2022)

Gullible fools.

Footage from about 1:30


----------



## Belli (17 November 2022)

This a brutal piece.  Every word of it.  But I couldn't help laughing.

Some snippets from the New York Post article.

    “With just 720 days to go before the next election, a Florida retiree made the surprise announcement that he was running for president.

    Avid golfer Donald J. Trump kicked things off at Mar-a-Lago, his resort and classified-documents library.

    Trump, famous for gold-plated lobbies and for firing people on reality television, will be 78 in 2024.

    His cholesterol levels are unknown, but his favorite food is a charred steak with ketchup.

   Trump also served as the 45th president.”


----------



## mullokintyre (17 November 2022)

Belli said:


> This a brutal piece.  Every word of it.  But I couldn't help laughing.
> 
> Some snippets from the New York Post article.
> 
> ...




Yeah , and I am waiting for another one abut an 80 year old retiree from Delaware who has an unknown cholesterol level, but  whose favourite food is icecream.
He is an avid bike rider (when he can stay on the bike), but likes to hide in his basement during periods of  crisis.
He has a penchant for fondling girls.
Despite frequent seniors moments and an inability to read a teleprompter, he has announced he will be running for president in 2024.
Biden also served as the 46th president.
Mick


----------



## Belli (17 November 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Yeah , and I am waiting for another one abut an 80 year old retiree from Delaware who has an unknown cholesterol level, but  whose favourite food is icecream.
> He is an avid bike rider (when he can stay on the bike), but likes to hide in his basement during periods of  crisis.
> He has a penchant for fondling girls.
> Despite frequent seniors moments and an inability to read a teleprompter, he has announced he will be running for president in 2024.
> ...




I couldn't give a toss whether an article like that is published.  If it is well written I'll laugh just as hard.  My amusement stemmed as I didn't expect such humour from a US publication similar in style to the Betoota Advocate.


----------



## Knobby22 (17 November 2022)

Belli said:


> This a brutal piece.  Every word of it.  But I couldn't help laughing.
> 
> Some snippets from the New York Post article.
> 
> ...




I am just imaging Donald getting the sads that his announcement only made page 26 of the NYT.
Someone let him know he is front page of The Age!


----------



## Craton (17 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Gullible fools.
> 
> Footage from about 1:30




Four Pinocchio's


----------



## wayneL (17 November 2022)

Craton said:


> Four Pinocchio's



And you don't see any inconsistencies?


----------



## Craton (17 November 2022)

I hear what your saying. To me Epps is just another of Trump's scapegoats and just like Trump and his gullible fools, they just keep repeating the false narratives.

6 Jan committee  interview with Epps not made public adds fuel to the fire. Perhaps he's spilled more than one bean and given immunity...

From Snoopes:


> In Summary​
> Ray Epps is a retired Marine with connections to a far-right anti-government militia group who traveled to Washington, D.C., to attend the "Stop the Steal" rally in support of Trump's false claim that the 2020 election had been stolen. While in D.C., Epps was filmed telling other Trump supporters to go "into" the U.S. Capitol "peacefully." In another video, Epps is seen de-escalating a fight between police and protesters.
> 
> 
> There's no evidence to indicate that Epps went into the Capitol himself or that he committed other criminal offenses. As of this writing, Epps has not been charged with any crimes related to the Jan. 6 attack.



From FactCheck.org:


> Quick Take​James Ray Epps was at the Capitol riot on Jan. 6, 2021. But there is no evidence that he was an FBI plant assigned to instigate the riot, as a conspiracy theory — embraced by at least two members of Congress — claims. There is evidence, however, that Epps once held a leadership role in the Oath Keepers, some of whose members have been charged in the attack.


----------



## basilio (17 November 2022)

These cards will make an ideal Christmas gift for those friends who are just so difficult to buy for.









						Donald Trump Card
					

This card has sold many, many copies. A lot of people are saying that. A lot of very good people - smart people - have bought this card. Printed on...




					theshovel.bigcartel.com


----------



## basilio (17 November 2022)

The shovel also reported on Trumps announcment.

Very pithy indeed..









						Fuck, this guy again
					

“Just when we’d managed to get that whiny little orange-faced, self-obsessed, bury-your-wife-on-a-golf-course-to-get-a-tax-concession, neo-Nazi fuckface out of our lives, here he is again”




					www.theshovel.com.au


----------



## The Triangle (17 November 2022)

basilio said:


> The shovel also reported on Trumps announcment.
> 
> Very pithy indeed..
> 
> ...



"Self-obsessed" is rather ironic coming from all the TDS sites generating clickbait-advert revenue obsessing over the orange-faced man.


----------



## Macquack (17 November 2022)

“Massive ******* baby. This is a guy who is so bad at losing that he tried to overthrow an entire democracy to try and save face."

Says it all.


----------



## sptrawler (18 November 2022)

Group hug at the G20, everything back to normal, all the critical supplies back to being sourced from cheap China.
Happiness floods over the valley, the hickup is overcome.
The EU tells Australia to compensate the Pacific Islands, while the EU re starts coal fired power stations, oh the woke irony. Lol


----------



## Belli (18 November 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> I am just imaging Donald getting the sads that his announcement only made page 26 of the NYT.
> *Someone let him know he is front page of The Age!*




Hopefully that will result in one bottle of ketchup not smearing the walls of Mar-a-lago.


----------



## moXJO (18 November 2022)

Jan 6 and still no arrest.
Classified documents and nothing.

What's the next one?


----------



## Belli (19 November 2022)

The DOJ has appointed a special council to oversee the investigations.  Special council is a lawyer appointed to lead an independent investigation where there is a a conflict of interest by the bodies doing the initial investigations have a conflict of interest.  The special council must come from outside government.

The one appointed was chief prosecutor involved at one stage in investigating War Crimes in respect of Kosovo.


----------



## The Triangle (19 November 2022)

Belli said:


> The DOJ has appointed a special council to oversee the investigations.  Special council is a lawyer appointed to lead an independent investigation where there is a a conflict of interest by the bodies doing the initial investigations have a conflict of interest.  The special council must come from outside government.
> 
> The one appointed was chief prosecutor involved at one stage in investigating War Crimes in respect of Kosovo.



The government is more concerned with Trump prosecution than they are investigating what is looking like the largest politically connected fraud in the history of the modern financial world with Sam Bankman-Freid and the FTX collapse.    Where is the special prosecutor to investigate the tens of millions in donations (disclosed - who knows the undisclosed number) given to politicians before an election from what is looking like stolen money?   

Surely these clowns can manage to get some kind of charges and convictions to stick on Trump by now???  A stolen stapler?  unpaid parking ticket?  something?  anything?  Eventually we're going to see a special prosecutor or senate committee to investigate why after decades of work, and hundreds of millions of dollars burned, Trump still has not been thrown charged, convicted, and jailed and I won't be surprised if the 2044 US election is fought over whether or not to exhume Trumps body for yet another investigation.  


moXJO said:


> Jan 6 and still no arrest.
> Classified documents and nothing.
> 
> What's the next one?



I'm betting on a LIV golf / Saudi corruption investigation next.  Or maybe something creative like Trump and Desantis conspired to use federal hurricane disaster money to shore up protection of Mar-a-Lago?


----------



## basilio (19 November 2022)

*Mr Smith Goes to Washington*

The appointment of Special Prosecutor Jack Smith to focus on whether Donald Trump should be charged over the findings of the January 6th Committee is coming to the end game.   To date we have seen voluminous  investigations into Donald Trumps alleged role in geeing up thousands of supporters to march into Congrees and stop the appointment of Joe Biden as President. 

There have also been investigations into how many times Trump was asked to return Top Secret documents he took with him when he left the White House.  How many documents were involved.  Where all these documents ended up. How many times Trump said  "no worries" but still kept his stash of secrets.

Lots of investigations. But until now no one charged with the responsibility of *deciding whether there was enough evidence to charge Trump with an offence. *

That's all changed. There is now a single person who has only one job  focusing on all the information gleaned from the investigations and deciding if Trump should be charged.


----------



## Knobby22 (19 November 2022)

basilio said:


> *Mr Smith Goes to Washington*
> 
> The appointment of Special Prosecutor Jack Smith to focus on whether Donald Trump should be charged over the findings of the January 6th Committee is coming to the end game.   To date we have seen voluminous  investigations into Donald Trumps alleged role in geeing up thousands of supporters to march into Congrees and stop the appointment of Joe Biden as President.
> 
> ...




If you look at similar cases, Trump will be charged. He case is more egregious than most that have been charged.

As the present President says he will rerun, the person making the decision has to be separate from the Attorney Generals office as that was a political appointment. 

Jack Smith has a history of charging Democrats and Republicans previously for many crimes. He will be attacked though as even Republicans who did anything Trump didn't like were attacked. It won't save Trump. No one is above the law.


----------



## moXJO (19 November 2022)

Pretty sure they came out and said he won't be charged.


----------



## Knobby22 (19 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> Pretty sure they came out and said he won't be charged.



The top level Democrats don't want this.
Cheney, Murdoch etc. want it.

Charging Trump will just energise the MAGA sheep and help the Republicans win. Senior Democrats want to see Trump contest. If he doesn't recommend a charge there will be champagne courts popping.


----------



## moXJO (19 November 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> The top level Democrats don't want this.
> Cheney, Murdoch etc. want it.
> 
> Charging Trump will just energise the MAGA sheep and help the Republicans win. Senior Democrats want to see Trump contest.



Murdoch has come out and said he will back a Democrat if Trump runs again.


----------



## Knobby22 (19 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> Murdoch has come out and said he will back a Democrat if Trump runs again.



Exactly,  they want to remove him.


----------



## IFocus (20 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> Murdoch has come out and said he will back a Democrat if Trump runs again.




Correct as Knobby points out the Democrats want Trump to run and a repeat of the midterms.

Trump getting charged and or convicted wrecks their best chance come elections it will just fire up the Republican base and get them out to vote not what the Democrats want.


----------



## moXJO (20 November 2022)

IFocus said:


> Trump getting charged and or convicted wrecks their best chance come elections it will just fire up the Republican base and get them out to vote not what the Democrats want.



You do know how dumb that sounds.

If he was guilty he would be charged and convicted in a heartbeat. The reason he hasn't is because democrats fed multiple lines of sht to everyone. I have no doubt they want him to run. But that's nothing to do with the fact they can't charge him.

The same lines of sht we now see musk labelled with. It's a smear machine people seem to constantly fall for.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> If he was guilty he would be charged and convicted in a heartbeat




_"The wheels of justice grind slow but grind fine."_

*Sun Tsu*


----------



## moXJO (20 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> _"The wheels of justice grind slow but grind fine."_
> 
> *Sun Tsu*



_"The wheels of bull**** grind fast leaving nothing but bulldust"

*Shi Tsu*_


----------



## SirRumpole (20 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> _"The wheels of bull**** grind fast leaving nothing but bulldust"
> 
> *Shi Tsu*_



They do indeed and Trump is the prime example.


----------



## basilio (20 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> You do know how dumb that sounds.
> 
> If he was guilty he would be charged and convicted in a heartbeat. The reason he hasn't is because democrats fed multiple lines of sht to everyone. I have no doubt they want him to run. But that's nothing to do with the fact they can't charge him.
> 
> The same lines of sht we now see musk labelled with. It's a smear machine people seem to constantly fall for.



Absolutely MoXjo .  We all know how  exactly  how innocent Trump is.  Just ask him.  He'll tell you .  All a witch hunt. Never dun nothin wrong. And he wuz robbed.!! 

Perhaps next time he sends his  Oath Keeper friends and their mates to  clean up Congress he can set them up with these little toys.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 November 2022)

basilio said:


> Absolutely MoXjo .  We all know how  exactly  how innocent Trump is.  Just ask him.  He'll tell you .  All a witch hunt. Never dun nothin wrong. And he wuz robbed.!!
> 
> Perhaps next time he sends his  Oath Keeper friends and their mates to  clean up Congress he can set them up with these little toys.




Looks like fun, where can I get one ?


----------



## moXJO (20 November 2022)

basilio said:


> Absolutely MoXjo .  We all know how  exactly  how innocent Trump is.  Just ask him.  He'll tell you .  All a witch hunt. Never dun nothin wrong. And he wuz robbed.!!
> 
> Perhaps next time he sends his  Oath Keeper friends and their mates to  clean up Congress he can set them up with these little toys.




I never said he was innocent, but he is innocent of all the crap posted here up to this point. You guys just believed all the slanted sht coming out of the media


----------



## moXJO (20 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> They do indeed and Trump is the prime example.



Never said he wasn't a bullduster. However the mainstream political parties are the masters of corruption and vice.


----------



## basilio (20 November 2022)

The future is here.









						It could've been a racing drone; it's now destroying enemy targets
					

Meet Elbit Systems Lanius, which uses its racing drone frame and high maneuverability to rush to a target before exploding.




					dronedj.com


----------



## moXJO (21 November 2022)

basilio said:


> Absolutely MoXjo .  We all know how  exactly  how innocent Trump is.  Just ask him.  He'll tell you .  All a witch hunt. Never dun nothin wrong. And he wuz robbed.!!



Actually let's talk about the government locking everyone down and beating its citizens,  Jamming them with a vaccine that didn't end up  working. While making people miss loved ones funerals, destroying mental health, destroying businesses etc.

How about the absolute bullsht that was forced on us while many licked it up. Tell me who is worse again?


----------



## SirRumpole (21 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> Actually let's talk about the government locking everyone down and beating its citizens,  Jamming them with a vaccine that didn't end up  working. While making people miss loved ones funerals, destroying mental health, destroying businesses etc.
> 
> How about the absolute bullsht that was forced on us while many licked it up. Tell me who is worse again?




Are you a doctor ?


----------



## moXJO (21 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Are you a doctor ?



It's already proven they were wrong. Even WHO said it was wrong. 

Multiple studies came out and said it was wrong. And the doctors were flat out wrong on a lot of it.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> It's already proven they were wrong. Even WHO said it was wrong.
> 
> Multiple studies came out and said it was wrong. And the doctors were flat out wrong on a lot of it.



Lockdowns were instigated on a national basis, all States did it so why single out Andrews and not Perrotet or Morrison?


----------



## moXJO (21 November 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Lockdowns were instigated on a national basis, all States did it so why single out Andrews and not Perrotet or Morrison?



It was absolutely all of them. Andrews was the most draconian, but they all took bad advice. A big problem is that the bootlickers were screaming for harsh measures. In the end they got their way. Everyone of them should be trolled mercilessly now. 

The things many were saying about vaccine, safety measures, lockdowns, were proven right. I'm not talking the extreme end talking points, where "lockdowns and vaccines were not needed".  
I'm talking about safety issues around giving it to kids.
The lie that the vaccines stopped transmission when they knew it didn't,

Masks and the actual truth around efficiency.

Lockdowns and the beating of people over what amounted to lies.

Stopping people from being with dying loved ones and funerals ( I missed 2).

It was ridiculous.

And now it's basically ignored just how ridiculous it got. 
Accountability for the flogs pushing the fear.

Yet here everyone is talking about how "Trump is a threat to democracy and a lying criminal". What a load of crock. We just lived through the most misinformation and draconian measures ever and it wasn't under Trump


----------



## basilio (21 November 2022)

Hey did you see that flock of birds and flying pigs ?   Kites I think.  

_____________________________________________________________________________________________

Amazing (but not surprising)  what sort of  rubbish distractions people can employ when trying to defend a President who has single handledly undermined   confidence in  the US electoral system  because he didn't get the results he wanted.

Now there is clear and present threat to democracy.


----------



## basilio (21 November 2022)

This is the outcome of Donald Trumps election lies and call to arms on January 6th 2021.

Oath Keepers called for ‘violent overthrow’ of US government, trial hears​Jurors hear closing arguments in seditious conspiracy trial of founder Stewart Rhodes and four associates of far-right group





The Oath Keepers leader Stewart Rhodes and four others are charged with seditious conspiracy in the 6 January 2021 Capitol attack. Photograph: Dana Verkouteren/AP

Associated Press
Sat 19 Nov 2022 09.25 AEDTLast modified on Sat 19 Nov 2022 09.35 AEDT


For weeks leading up to 6 January 2021, the Oath Keepers founder Stewart Rhodes and four associates of the far-right group discussed using violence to overturn the 2020 presidential election’s outcome, and when rioters started storming the US Capitol they saw an opportunity to do it, a federal prosecutor told jurors on Friday as the seditious conspiracy case wound toward a close.

Prosecutor Kathryn Rakoczy said in her closing argument to jurors after nearly two months of testimony in the high-stakes case that Rhodes’s own words show he was preparing to lead a rebellion to keep Democrat Joe Biden out of the White House. Rhodes and his co-defendants repeatedly called for “violent overthrow” of the US government and sprang into action that day, she said.




Seditious conspiracy is rarely proven. The Oath Keepers trial is a litmus test
Read more
“Our democracy is fragile,” Rakoczy said. “It cannot exist without the rule of law, and it will not survive if people dissatisfied with the results of an election can use force and violence to change the outcome.”

The closing arguments began in Washington federal court after the final pieces of evidence were presented in the trial alleging Rhodes and his band of anti-government extremists plotted for weeks to interrupt the peaceful transfer of power from Republican Donald Trump to Biden.









						Oath Keepers called for ‘violent overthrow’ of US government, trial hears
					

Jurors hear closing arguments in seditious conspiracy trial of founder Stewart Rhodes and four associates of far-right group




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (21 November 2022)

Of course the Oath Keepers and their friends who stormed Congress don't have to worry about spending years in jail.

Donald Trump has promised everyone charged with offences on January 6th 2020 a full pardon when he he is re elected to *Make America Great Again.*

Just excellent. 









						Trump says he would pardon Jan. 6 rioters if he runs and wins
					

U.S. former President Donald Trump said on Saturday if he were to run for president and win in 2024, he would pardon people charged with criminal offenses in connection with the deadly Jan. 6 assault by his supporters on the U.S. Capitol.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## IFocus (21 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> You do know how dumb that sounds.
> 
> If he was guilty he would be charged and convicted in a heartbeat. The reason he hasn't is because democrats fed multiple lines of sht to everyone. I have no doubt they want him to run. But that's nothing to do with the fact they can't charge him.
> 
> The same lines of sht we now see musk labelled with. It's a smear machine people seem to constantly fall for.




Maybe but no need to raise the bar with this eh...

"If he was guilty he would be charged and convicted in a heartbeat. "


----------



## moXJO (21 November 2022)

basilio said:


> Hey did you see that flock of birds and flying pigs ?   Kites I think.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...



Let's talk about ballot harvesting, the rise of political advocacy groups and the paid shills across social media. Not to mention the riots whipped up by dems. In fact a city centre was overtaken (Chaz)

It wasn't Trump alone that created the atmosphere. In fact you were probably prime example number one in pushing  conspiracy theories by the dozens that amounted to nothing.

Still not arrested despite being scrutinised more than any human in history.


----------



## moXJO (21 November 2022)

IFocus said:


> Maybe but no need to raise the bar with this eh...
> 
> "If he was guilty he would be charged and convicted in a heartbeat. "



It's the truth. Point to the clear evidence to convict on any of the brainless theories that have been thrown about on here. 

It really is that simple. The multitude of haters would have fried him by now.


----------



## IFocus (21 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> It's the truth. Point to the clear evidence to convict on any of the brainless theories that have been thrown about on here.
> 
> It really is that simple. The multitude of haters would have fried him by now.




Truth, you cannot handle the truth... 

Trump has basically handed prosecutors  all the evidence they need.

If he doesn't quote the 5th he would see life.

Your problem lays in that if it was the leftestards (you know commies under the bed)   they would all be locked up by now.


----------



## IFocus (22 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> Let's talk about ballot harvesting, the rise of political advocacy groups and the paid shills across social media. Not to mention the riots whipped up by dems. In fact a city centre was overtaken (Chaz)
> 
> It wasn't Trump alone that created the atmosphere. In fact you were probably prime example number one in pushing  conspiracy theories by the dozens that amounted to nothing.
> 
> Still not arrested despite being scrutinised more than any human in history.





Fact Check-No evidence of widespread ballot 'harvesting' ahead of the U.S midterm election​There is no evidence to support claims made by social media users that there is a nationwide effort to “harvest ballots” that will result in massive voter fraud in the 2022 U.S. midterm elections this November.










						Fact Check-No evidence of widespread ballot 'harvesting' ahead of the U.S midterm election
					

There is no evidence to support claims made by social media users that there is a nationwide effort to “harvest ballots” that will result in massive voter fraud in the 2022 U.S. midterm elections this November.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## moXJO (22 November 2022)

IFocus said:


> Fact Check-No evidence of widespread ballot 'harvesting' ahead of the U.S midterm election​There is no evidence to support claims made by social media users that there is a nationwide effort to “harvest ballots” that will result in massive voter fraud in the 2022 U.S. midterm elections this November.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry but that claim is untrue. It was targeted specific swing states that democratic advocacy groups targeted.


----------



## moXJO (22 November 2022)

IFocus said:


> Truth, you cannot handle the truth...
> 
> Trump has basically handed prosecutors  all the evidence they need.
> 
> ...



They would have evidence of communications it's all stored. 
How many made up stories have I had to shoot down over the years. Are you guys like goldfish or what?


----------



## Craton (22 November 2022)

From Pew Research Centre.
Behind Biden’s 2020 Victory​An examination of the 2020 electorate, based on validated voters.​From Reuters
Fact Check-Re-examining how and why voter fraud is exceedingly rare in the U.S. ahead of the 2022 midterms​Unfounded and debunked claims that the results of the U.S. 2020 general election, when Democrat Joe Biden defeated former U.S. president Donald Trump, saw significant voter fraud continue to circulate online as the country gears up for midterm elections scheduled for November.

This article aims to provide information and context on how voter fraud in the U.S. is not a “widespread” issue, as some online commentators claim, but made exceedingly rare by existing safeguards.

A Reuters report ahead of the 2020 election containing evidence that voter fraud is rare can be found ( here ).

Speaking to Reuters, Wendy Weiser ( here ), vice president of the Democracy Program at New York University’s Brennan Center for Justice (here) said that “the incidence of fraud and misconduct is infinitesimally rare.”

Weiser highlighted that there are “strong safeguards at every stage” of the voting process to guarantee its integrity.

Likewise, Thomas Hicks, commissioner of the independent and bipartisan U.S. Election Assistance Commission (EAC) ( here ) ( www.eac.gov/about-the-useac ) said that the “actual incidence of voter fraud is relatively small and for the most part is unintentional.”

For example, after the 2020 election, a months’-long analysis by the AP found fewer than 475 cases of potential voter fraud in the six battleground states challenged by Trump (here). For context, there were over 3.3 million votes casted for the presidential run in Arizona alone, the state AP found had the highest number of potential fraud cases (198) ( here ). The AP also found no signs of a coordinated effort and reported that “virtually every case was based on an individual acting alone to cast additional ballots.”

Studies compiled by the Brennan Center ( here ) ( here ), which reviewed cases of voter fraud (prior to the 2020 general election), also found voter fraud is rare.

As another example, an analysis by Justin Levitt, a professor at Loyola Law School and currently a White House Senior Policy Advisor for Democracy and Voting Rights ( here ) found 31 credible cases of voter impersonation between 2000 and 2014, out of a billion ballots ( here ).


OBSTACLES TO SENDING FRAUDULENT BALLOTS​In 2020, as several states adopted measures to automatically send ballot applications or blank ballots to eligible voters due to the COVID-19 pandemic ( here ), Reuters debunked social media posts that shared anecdotes of people receiving ballot applications for past tenants at their address and claimed people could hypothetically fraudulently complete a ballot application, receive a ballot and mail it in fraudulently by forging identities ( here ).

Jennifer Morrell, an election consultant and former election official for Utah and Colorado, told Reuters in August 2020 ( here ) that not only is it a criminal offense to impersonate a voter - in a ballot application and a ballot itself - but to go through with it, fraudsters would need to know a voter’s personal information, such as date of birth, and to be able to forge their signature to match the voter registry.

“Just because there is a ballot that is sent doesn’t mean that ballot is counted,” Hicks stressed, referring to the detailed accounting that election officials apply when checking the legitimacy of a ballot.

Hicks directed Reuters to a video that lays out in detail the different safeguards in place, which vary within states and jurisdictions, for in-person and mail-in voters ( here ), including a voter registry of eligible voters and signature verification.


The National Conference of State Legislatures provides information on home voting, including a section on security features in place. Measures in place to counter voter fraud – that vary within states – include hand-marked paper ballots, signature verification, examining and processing ballots ahead of election day to allow for more verification time, up-to-date address information, security cameras during storage, among others (see Security Features of Voting by Absentee/Mailed Ballots section) ( here ).

A 2020 Reuters article illustrating the process of voting-by-mail and voter verification is viewable ( here ).

WHAT ABOUT THE ALLEGED “EVIDENCE” OF FRAUD SHARED ONLINE?

Ahead of the 2020 presidential election and afterwards, Reuters addressed multiple claims by social media users claiming to show evidence of voter fraud. These cases, however, had logical explanations, such as miscaptioned imagery and footage taken out of context.


VOTER REGISTRATION​Outdated voter registration ( here ) figures were misleadingly used as evidence of “fraud”. Pointing out a “discrepancy” between voter registration numbers and the projection of votes for multiple states, users falsely alleged there were more votes counted than people registered to vote. ( here ) ( here).

Some states also allow same-day registration and Election Day registration which means some of these figures might increase from the latest record available from the state. The NCSL lists the guidelines for each state on their website ( here ).

DROPBOXES​Reuters also reviewed multiple claims of videos allegedly showing misconduct with drop boxes.

A popular iteration, for example, claimed to show the “fraudulent” recollection of mail-in-ballots in L.A. County, that were allegedly invalid because “they were sent after Election Day”. This was untrue, as Reuters previously explained ( here ). Yes, these ballots were picked on Nov. 4, but they were valid since they were deposited by voters on or before Nov. 3, in accordance with California guidance ( here ).

Another claim debunked by Reuters ( here ) involved a person in Pennsylvania that was falsely singled out online as having “fraudulently” deposited multiple ballots in a drop box. The state county clerk’s office, however, said that this person was a “designated agent”, he was legally casting the ballots of people with disabilities who had designated him to do so ( here ). Similar provisions are in place in other states for people who can’t cast their vote themselves ( here )

More recently, claims of “stuffed” drop boxes were raised by a film made by conservative commentator Dinesh D’Souza. As addressed by Reuters in a fact-check article ( here ), the documentary does not provide any concrete, verifiable evidence of widespread voter fraud in the 2020 election. Technology and election integrity experts consulted by Reuters also did not find the geolocation, surveillance or any other information presented showed plausible evidence of fraud.

DESTROYING BALLOTS?​Other videos Reuters addressed claim to show ballots cast for a certain candidate that had been destroyed or discarded.

One example from Oklahoma showed ballots that were discarded because they were spoiled (where the voter mistakenly marked more than one option in a race), and not authentic ballots being thrown away ( here ). Another clip that made a similar claim from Virginia Beach featured sample ballots, not official ballots ( here ).


Other similar examples addressed by Reuters are viewable ( here ), ( here ), ( here )

ELECTRONIC VOTING MACHINES​Reuters also debunked multiple allegations of voter fraud, blaming electronic voting machines and their providers. Examples can be read ( here ), ( here ), ( here ), ( here ), ( here ).

CLAIMS OF FRAUD AFTER 2020 ELECTION PROVEN TO BE FALSE​False claims pedaled by former U.S. President Donald Trump and his followers blaming widespread voting fraud the 2020 election results have been rejected by courts, state governments and members of his own former administration ( here ).

U.S. election security officials have said the election was “the most secure in American history” ( here ), ( here ). Former U.S. Attorney General William Barr, the nation's top law enforcement official under Trump, said on Dec. 1, 2020, that he had not seen any evidence of fraud that would have changed the election results ( here ).


Furthermore, more than 50 lawsuits brought by Trump or his allies alleging election fraud or other irregularities were dismissed by state and federal judges ( here ).

In Arizona, where State Senate President Karen Fann, the Republican who paved the way for the so-called "full forensic audit" of 2.1 million ballots in Maricopa County, said the review's overall vote tally matched the initial results in November. "Truth is truth, numbers are numbers," Fann said at a Senate hearing on the review, which found only small variations, yielding 99 additional votes for Biden and 261 fewer votes for Trump. "Those numbers were close, within a few hundred." ( here ) ( here )

This article was produced by the Reuters Fact Check team. Read more about our fact-checking work ( here ).


----------



## wayneL (22 November 2022)

Fact checking is nothing of the sort anymore


----------



## Craton (22 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Fact checking is nothing of the sort anymore



Lol, I've got a throw away line too. The earth is flat.


----------



## moXJO (22 November 2022)

Craton said:


> From Pew Research Centre.
> Behind Biden’s 2020 Victory​An examination of the 2020 electorate, based on validated voters.​From Reuters
> Fact Check-Re-examining how and why voter fraud is exceedingly rare in the U.S. ahead of the 2022 midterms​Unfounded and debunked claims that the results of the U.S. 2020 general election, when Democrat Joe Biden defeated former U.S. president Donald Trump, saw significant voter fraud continue to circulate online as the country gears up for midterm elections scheduled for November.
> 
> ...



This doesn’t have anything to do with ballot harvesting. It's legal in a lot of states. As I've said multiple times "Democrats run better harvesting crews".


----------



## Craton (22 November 2022)

So DJT and his MAGA mob used a valid system aka Ballot Harvesting to incite the steal, stolen, fraud, fake votes huh?


----------



## moXJO (22 November 2022)

Craton said:


> So DJT and his MAGA mob used a valid system aka Ballot Harvesting to incite the steal, stolen, fraud, fake votes huh?



Uh huh, bit of a rubbish explanation. It's also not legal in a lot of states as it was being abused. 

Pay a bunch of people to either register or collect votes. Then hit old people homes, non English speakers, or whatever politically ignorant group you can find.
Help them fill it in.
Drop box.

Plenty of idiots think our elections here are free from schemes. But it's not that hard and I've seen it a few times.

Run a political candidate that sounds similar to your opponent to leach his votes. Preference someone that is more friendly to you.
Main idea is to split his vote. It's happened. There's a few ways they game the system here.


----------



## wayneL (22 November 2022)

Craton said:


> Lol, I've got a throw away line too. The earth is flat.



Non sequitur

Who fact checks the fact checkers, Komrade?


----------



## Craton (22 November 2022)

moXJO said:


> Uh huh, bit of a rubbish explanation. It's also not legal in a lot of states as it was being abused.
> 
> Pay a bunch of people to either register or collect votes. Then hit old people homes, non English speakers, or whatever politically ignorant group you can find.
> Help them fill it in.
> ...



Like share trading and investing, one needs to educate oneself and change the apathy towards voting, well, at least in the more democratic areas of the world.
As evidenced by Russia, our vote is a precious thing.


moXJO said:


> Run a political candidate that sounds similar to your opponent to leach his votes. Preference someone that is more friendly to you.
> Main idea is to split his vote. It's happened. There's a few ways they game the system here.




Oh and speaking of "gaming the system", that reminds me of Lauren O'Dwyer running for the Victorian seat of Richmond. She would have the public think that she identifies as a Yorta Yorta woman but:


> A relative of a Victorian Labor candidate who has described herself as a "proud Yorta Yorta woman" has said their family has no Indigenous ancestry and has never identified as Aboriginal.



Further down in the article:


> The ABC understands Ms O'Dwyer said her Indigenous heritage comes from her great-grandfather, Graham Berry.





> "I've looked at her genealogy and there is nobody of the Berry family group within the Yorta Yorta genealogical line."


----------



## Craton (22 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> Non sequitur
> 
> Who fact checks the fact checkers, Komrade



DJT apparently.


----------



## wayneL (22 November 2022)

Craton said:


> DJT apparently.



TDS?


----------



## Craton (22 November 2022)

wayneL said:


> TDS?



Ouch, now that hurts. There's quite a few that I've a far bigger disdain for.


----------



## wayneL (22 November 2022)

Craton said:


> Ouch, now that hurts. There's quite a few that I've a far bigger disdain for.



I'm sure these "few" would be devastated to hear that


----------

